# Conversor DC - DC entrada 3,3VCC salida 24vcc



## newnaf (Jul 31, 2009)

hola gente del foro.. 

estoy buscando algun circuito para ahcer un convertidor DC-DC para alimentar una zonda de temperatura de 24v 4-20mA
teniendo como enrada una baeria de litio de 3,3v 13A.. 

escribo porque no he encontrado un circito como la gente salvo le que esta publicado en foros de eectroncia.



> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm



pero en ese caso quiero saber si alimentandolo con 3,3 vcc obtendre mayor salida de tension.

he encontrado tambien en internet este hermoso ic que no veo que se consiga en argentina pero es precisamente esto lo que necesito.



> http://www.austriamicrosystems.com/eng/Products/Power-Management/DC-DC-Step-up-Converters/AS1343



si alguien puede ayudarme.. se lo agradecere mucho.

saludos


----------



## Christian B (Jul 31, 2009)

Acá te adjunto un diagrama que puede funcionar.
Originalmente era para encender un tubo fluorescente con 12V, pero alimentándolo con 3.3V, por la relación de transformadorrmación, la salida baja bastante y quizás con sólo poner un zener lo estabilizás.
Los transistores también van a ser grandes para ésto pero hay que probar con varios.

Saludos y comentame cómo te fué.

PD: hay que ver cuánto consume el instrumento ya que los 4 20 mA es sólo la señal de salida.


----------



## newnaf (Jul 31, 2009)

> Christian B
> MensajePublicado: 31 Jul 2009, 2:12 pm    Asunto:
> Acá te adjunto un diagrama que puede funcionar.
> Originalmente era para encender un tubo fluorescente con 12V, pero alimentándolo con 3.3V, por la relación de transformadorrmación, la salida baja bastante y quizás con sólo poner un zener lo estabilizás.
> ...



Gracias cristian

ese circuito lo estuve mirando, funciona como un elevador de la tension generada por el oscilador. se podria reemplazar por un 555, simplificando el circuito y dando mas calidad a ese bloque.
 en cuanto a lo que tenes a la salida del oscilador, si llega a ser una senoidal con algun arreglo. exitara al transformador que convertira esa senoidal, segun la relacion de transformadorrmacion, a la tension que rectificandola y con algun regulador de voltaje necesito, lo dificil sera saber que voltajes de alterna necesito en el secundario. y en todo caso en el dibujo el secundario conecado a oscilador, deberia ser del voltaje entregado por el oscilador. y el primario si, de 24v. algo dificil de conseguir.

en cuanto a los ICs como el LM 2704 LM 3310, LM 2735, LM 27313 y LM 3410, seria cuestion de probar. pero ademas de que no los consigo es muy relativo lo que se obtendra. segun los datasheets.

pensaba mas en un oscilador como este. con un 555, cargar una inductancia, y amplificarla con unos transistores.

en cuanto al consumo en la salida es de alrededor de 24v 20mA. a la entrada se puede ofrecer 3,3V y unos cuantos ampres.
osea la elacion de potencia nos es problema. pero elevar e 3,3 a 24 si. 

Agradezco mucho tu mensaje

estoy investigando  todavia y tengo mucho apuro.. 

si alguien tiene algo para aportar..

sera muy agradecido..


sauludos.


----------



## Christian B (Jul 31, 2009)

Si preferís algún circuito con un 555, vi en varios lugares que lo utilizan disparando un fet de potencia con alta frecuencia, y un toroidal con 4 vueltas en el primario y ( en tu caso) unas 20 vueltas para conseguir aprox 18 V que rectificados quedarán los 24V.
De última no es tanto problema agregarle algunas vueltas.
Pero debe tener cerca de 20Khz o más.


----------



## newnaf (Jul 31, 2009)

muy buena la data.. voy a ponerme a probar ahora en casa  tengo todo tipo de basura y componentes.

vere que pasa. y lo voy posteando.

Gracias por tu ayuda.. a ver que sale esta base.

Saludos


----------



## pepilve (Jul 31, 2009)

no consideraste una fuente conmutada boost en modo discontinuo?
Saludos


----------



## Christian B (Ago 4, 2009)

Buen día, te adjunto un diagrama que podrí funcionar con modificaciones.
Originalmente es para obtener 18 + 18, por eso tiene 3 zeners de 12 V en serie con el led del optoacoplador.
Con un sólo bobinado de salida, con dos zener de 12, y jugando con las vueltas del transformador, tenés para jugar un rato.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf (Ago 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda,. 

estoy bastante avanzado, me he decidido por el  CI MC 34063.
Datasheet:  --> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/12072/ONSEMI/MC34063.html

el cual encontre varios que lo ha utilizado y entre esas aplicaciones .. una muy ambiciosa que le suministraban 12v a la entrada y a la salida obtenian 90V.

otro muy parecido que obtenian 24vcc 200ma, con solo 9v. 
haciendo pruebas he ellegado con los 2.9v a 3.6v que me proporciona la bateria de litio del dataloger del cual voy a utilizar la alimentacion. unos 80VCA, que rectificados y reguloados me dan unos 24vcc y con una carga de 20mA, lo que necesitara el sensor de nivel que se va a alimentar, resulta... pero a veces varia mucho la tension dado el consumo de corriente. que no es grande ya que en el sheet aseguran salidas de .. 100 - 200mA .pero no es muy estable. y me esta decepcionando. el datasheet da esquemas los cuales son muy parecidos a los que estoy experimentando..












vere como solucionar este inconveniente con un mosfet o tr bipolar..Escucho sugerencias! ya que eh probado algo sin mucha elaboracion y no resulto.. el mayor problema creo yo es la baja tension de entrada.. ya que el CI funciona bien desde los 4,5V. en cuanto a la corriente de entrada no hay problemas ya que la bateria de litio es de unos 13A/h.

en cuanto a la inductancia e conseguido inductancias ( choques ) pero estoy usando unoos ferrites que tenia de desarme de pcs y fuentes.. la ultima que queda es probar toroides.. ademas de solucionar el tema de la corriente.

Gente!  un saludo.. y gracias por estar siempre que se la necesita!


----------



## Javerman (Jul 18, 2010)

hola newnaf tendrias el diagrama de "12v a la entrada y a la salida obtenian 90V" por favor si melo podrias pasar estaria muy agradecido


----------



## jorger (Nov 3, 2010)

Aprovechando este tema voy a comentar una duda acerca de éste convertidor dc-dc:

http://img243.imageshack.us/i/dcdc120.gif/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Antes de nada, no lo voy a usar con una tensión de salida tan alta.El secundario lo bobinaré a mis necesidades.

En la página donde lo encontré (http://ludens.cl/Electron/dcdc/dcdc.html) menciona que se pueden usar transistores npn sin ningún problema, pero tengo una duda muy dudosa.

Para usar los npn, aparte de tener que invertir la conexión de los zeners y los condensadores polarizados, el 1N4002.. qué hago con él? 
Lo dejo como está y conecto el emisor de los transistores de potencia directamente a gnd?
Lo mismo estoy diciendo uan burrada pero, creo ese diodo tiene que ver con el pulso inicial del 2SC945..

Llevo ya un buen rato pensando y tengo un cacao mental con ese diodo impresionante.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Aprovechando este tema voy a comentar una duda acerca de éste convertidor dc-dc:
> 
> http://img243.imageshack.us/i/dcdc120.gif/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 

Si invertís la polaridad de la alimentación , cambiás los pnp por npn y los npn por pnp , también los díodos se invierten (zeners también) al igual que los capacitores pòlarizados.

No hace falta invertir los de después del transformador (daría lo mismo  )

Te dejo otro circuito que funciona muy bién y tiene mejor rendimiento.





Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Nov 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si invertís la polaridad de la alimentación , cambiás los pnp por npn y los npn por pnp , también los díodos se invierten (zeners también) al igual que los capacitores pòlarizados.
> 
> No hace falta invertir los de después del transformador (daría lo mismo )
> 
> ...


 
Si, todo eso ya lo se, pero no tengo ni idea de qué tengo que hacer con el *1N4002*, porque en parte está conectado al emisor de los pnp y a Vcc.Si uso los npn, aparte de tener que invertir la polaridad* de los transistores* (no del circuito entero, porque si no tendría que usar un pnp para el 'disparo' inicial y estaría en las mismas) y los zeners, me deja la duda de si tengo que dejar el *1N4002* como está, o suprimirlo.
Claramente se ve que no se debe invertir su conexión.


Respecto al driver ZVS, es el que estoy usando ahora mismo y.. para aplicaciones de alrededor de 20w no me tiene muy contento.He hecho numerosas pruebas con él, con distinto número de vueltas en el primario y lo máximo que consigo es un 57% de rendimiento (en el mejor de los casos, normalmente no supera el 33%)

PD:Has probado tu mismo el circuito que me tiene confuso con el diodo?
Se agradece la respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2010)

Jorger ahí te dejo la reforma de tu conversor , el tuyo no le he probado , pero si he probado el que te posttee , que además tiene mejor rendimiento 





Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Nov 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Jorger ahí te dejo la reforma de tu conversor..QUOTE]
> 
> Mm gracias!
> En parte me imaginaba eso, me refiero a que si los transistores de potencia son npn, el que da el primer 'disparo' debe ser pnp.
> ...


----------



## jorger (Nov 6, 2010)

No he montado aún el circuito porque he encontrado uno que pinta mejor:



Por el LM393 no me tengo que preocupar porque tengo uno que saqué de una fuente de tv.
Es de muy baja potencia, pero para sacarle más y no dañar el integrado se me ocurrió esto :



Como lo veis?
Dejo adjunto el esquema con mayor resolución.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> No he montado aún el circuito porque he encontrado uno que pinta mejor:
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/i/3fig1.gif/
> 
> ...


 

Fijate que estás usando al Q3 en configuración de inversor para *apagar* el MOS y el encendido se va a hacer a través de 200 ohms + 10 ohms , eso permitirá 60 mA y tardará en cargar el gate.

Mejor hacele un totem pole , algo así como un push pull .

Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Nov 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que estás usando al Q3 en configuración de inversor para *apagar* el MOS y el encendido se va a hacer a través de 200 ohms + 10 ohms , eso permitirá 60 mA y tardará en cargar el gate...


 
Entiendo..


> Mejor hacele un totem pole , algo así como un push pull .


Muy bien, gracias por el consejo .

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2010)

Lo que no entiendo es porque desechaste el LM2704 ya que es ideal para la necedidas planteada originalmente a partir de una pila de litio ya que esta especialmente formulado para esos fines


----------



## jorger (Nov 10, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque desechaste el LM2704 ya que es ideal para la necedidas planteada originalmente a partir de una pila de litio ya que esta especialmente formulado para esos fines


 
Fíjate en la fecha del mensaje al que te refieres.. crees que te va a contestar despues de tanto tiempo?
----------
Volviendo al tema, al final me decanto por el 'driver ZVS' (el que posteaste tu DOSMETROS).He hecho unas pruebas con un transformador pequeño, de 22x24mm SIN GAP (esto es importante para tener el rendimiento óptimo).
tiene un primario de 7+7 vueltas y 2 secundarios adaptados a lo que quiero.
El caso es que con ese transformador tengo un rendimiento bastante aceptable (mas o menos un 70%).Ese cálculo de rendimiento lo he hecho con una carga de 50w (una lámpara dicroica).
La verdad es que esa lámpara enciende bastante bien conectada al secundario del transformador, casi como si la conectara directamente a 12v.
Lo he dejado conectado durante 6 minutos y el circuito se ha portado bastante bien con ventilación forzada (un ventilador de 12v/0.11A y 5cm que da poca cosa)

NOTA: el circuito no lo voy a usar para una carga mayor de 40w.

Creo que se por qué con el otro transformador (más grande) tengo menos rendimiento: Para tener el núcleo sin gap cogí 2 'E' de las mismas dimensiones pero de *distinto material* (esto es una chapuza pero no tuve otro remedio), aunque del mismo fabricante .Salta a la vista la diferencia de color entre una y otra 'E' del núcleo.Una debe ser polvo de hierro y la otra de ferrita.
Creo que voy a buscar por internet núcleos de ferrita para ese transformador...

NOTA 2: para transfromadores grandes (de más de 30x35mm) hay que poner gap de 0.1-0.2mm aproximadamente en el núcleo.Esto se puede hacer como en mi caso con 2 tiras de celofán en cada 'E'.

Os dejo un par de imágenes adjuntas con el circuito definitivo que montaré en una placa perforada cuando haga compras en una tienda de electrónica este mes, y del transformador recien bobinado.

Perdón por el tocho de mensaje.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

Probá con un transformador de fuente AT de PC *sin modificarle nada* ***, tienen bobinado con punto medio de 5+5 y 12+12 , probalo así nomás con uno y con otro , en el otro bobinado ponele una lámpara de 220 V 25 W como para empezar. Son de al menos 200 Watts esos transformadores.

Tiene que ser SIN gap che !

Éstas fuentes autooscilantes push pull , no tienen regulación de voltaje ni protección alguna , pero para audio andan bastaaaaaante bien. Son como los balastros electónicos o lámpara de bajo consumo , pero versión Dc.

Contanos los progresos. 
*** Fijate que llevan uno o dos puentes entre las patas que están hechos en el impreso , tenés que hacerselos vos.

Saludos !


----------



## jorger (Nov 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con un transformador de fuente AT de PC *sin modificarle nada* ***, tienen bobinado con punto medio de 5+5 y 12+12 , probalo así nomás con uno y con otro , en el otro bobinado ponele una lámpara de 220 V 25 W como para empezar. Son de al menos 200 Watts esos transformadores.


 
Tengo una fuente de pc pero la uso constantemente como fuente de laboratorio... esa idea la descarto.
Tengo varios núcleos de ferrita y carretes sin bobinar pero por desgracia el 80% tienen gap.Es lo malo cuando que tiene si se pretende usar convertidores de tipo push pull como estos..no dispones de lo que necesitas 



> Tiene que ser SIN gap che !


Si si ya lo sé



> Éstas fuentes autooscilantes push pull , no tienen regulación de voltaje ni protección alguna , pero para audio andan bastaaaaaante bien. Son como los balastros electónicos o lámpara de bajo consumo , pero versión Dc.


 
Si, la verdad es que para audio son muy buenos.Es precisamente la aplicación que pretendo darle a este tipo de convertidores.



> Contanos los progresos.


Por supuesto! 

He encontrado otro convertidor que me llama muchísimo la atención.Es autoregulado (usa un opto) y a base de transistores:

http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Circuits_2010/Fast_DCDC.png
Este lo encontré en esta página bastante conocida: http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Circuits_2010/index.html

Ese circuito se ha probado, y ya está en mi lista para pruebas.
Por el comentario que hay en la misma página sobre un circuito muy similar (pero más simple) justo debajo del que estoy tratando aquí, diría que tiene un rendimiento aceptable.
La entrada es de 17v pero con un pequeño cambio se puede adaptar para 12v.

Como se puede ver ese convertidor es de tipo flyback, pero hay algo que no entiendo..
Se supone que en las fuentes flyback el transformador debe tener GAP..pero ahí se indica todo lo contrario.. usar un toroide (o cualquier núcleo sin gap).. 
No es una duda muy problemática y lo comprobaré yo mismo cuando lo monte, pero me deja confuso 

Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger (Nov 12, 2010)

Traigo malas y buenas noticias.
Malas noticias:
1-.He montado el convertidor autoregulado y no hace el más mínimo gesto de funcionar por más que reviso conexiones en la proto y en el transformador (conectar el 'bias' al revés, etc etc)
2-.Se me ha caido al suelo un núcleo (con gap) de un transfromador grande al suelo.Su destino ha sido trágico (a la basura)
3-.Durante unas pruebas con el transfromador pequeño, al no ponerle la ventilación forzada se ha calentado tanto que se han derretido las capas aislatntes entre bobinados y aquello se ha quedado como un masacote comprimido de bobinados y plástico 

Buenas noticias:
En un momento de inspiración se me ocurrió usar por curiosidad el 'driver zvs' con un núcleo (el que se me calló después) *que tiene gap.*
He bobinado un primario de 7+ 7 vueltas y un secundario de 8 vueltas.El resultado bastante inesperado: Funciona muy bien con una carga de 50w (la dicroica de 12v).La enciende al máximo con un rendimiento muy aceptable. 

Después le tocó el turno al transformador que nunca llegó a funcionar bien con cargas mayores de 20w (hacía chirridos muy molestos).Me refiero a éste: http://img513.imageshack.us/i/imgp5536.jpg/

Después de ponerle el núcleo original (*con gap*) el resultado ha sido un transfromador con una respuesta que ni yo mismo me lo esperaba .

El rendimiento es bueno para un circuito tan simple, quizá algo más del 70%

Ese transfromador tiene un primario de 6+6 vueltas (4 hilos en paralelo por rama).Y 2 secundarios de distintas tensiones de salida.
Definitivamente me quedo con el driver zvs para usarlo como convertidor.

Saludos!.


----------



## jorger (Nov 14, 2010)

Vengo con más progresos.
Ayer hice un transfromador con un núcleo de flyback.Tiene un primario de 6+6 vueltas (4 hilos por rama), un secundario de 10 vueltas, otro secundario de prueba de otras 7 vueltas (que después quité para hacer el secundario de 8 vueltas que realmente voy a utilizar, aparte del otro).

Las pruebas han ido estupendamente con Gap en el núcleo.Su _perfomance _es impresionante 
Nota: si le quito el gap el rendimiento se va a la mi****.

Ver para creer, una prueba con la lámpara dicroica de 12v:

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/imgp5567.jpg/

Detalle del Gap:
http://img18.imageshack.us/i/imgp5564.jpg/

La 'cama' del bobinado era un carrete de hilo de coser.
He bobinado así: Primario-> Secundario-> Secundario.
Quise bobinar en 'sandwich' pero como el primario ocupaba tan poco..

EDIT: Perdón por el multipost.No me he dado cuenta.
Saludos!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2010)

No creo que se mal entienda tu multiposteo , ya que estás experimentando PWM y nos estás poniendo al tanto de los progresos ... es un aporte ! 

Saludos !


----------

